# Warning Porn - In Production Stage



## dphoenix (Nov 11, 2007)

Its a gift to myself following prostate cancer treatments, I have my last radiation treatment August 30th. After surgery last year, my current bike never felt right. This bike stretches me out more to take some pressure off where my prostate used to be. I got the color scheme inspiration from Richard Sach and Kirk. The bike is built with Richie-issimo Lugs and the paint scheme is the inverse of the red Richard Sach with a painted fork crown inspired by David Kirk. The frame is canary yellow with a white(vanilla shake) head tube, seat tube panel and fork crown. The decal will be red and the lugs details(windows) will be filled in red. I have ordered Red leather handlebra tape with yellow cords. It will be built with Campy Centaur, King Headset, Campy chorus cranks, Gran Cru brakes, silver Thomson stem and seat post, Salsa short n shallow bar, Selle Marcos Mantra saddle and hand built wheels with record hubs with Velocity Fusion rims. The bike will be here before my radiation treatments are over, they make me a little tired which means I probably won't be able to ride it that hard as I would like when I first get it.


----------



## paule11 (Jun 11, 2011)

Should be very nice when finished


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

Congrats! :thumbsup: Good luck on your treatment, heal fast, and ride on...


----------



## Wookster (Oct 2, 2011)

Nice! More pics please!


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Go cat go! Let the bike help get you back into shape. Enjoy your new gift of life.


----------

